# RENO & VEGAS Nevada



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice shots


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wonderful photos.
I bet you had a grand time.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all guys for your comments. I really appreciate that.
@kingsway - yeah, I did have grand time taking photos and eating out.

more of photos taken from Eiffel Tower.

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

66.









67.









68.









69.









70.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

71.









72.









Back to ground level
73.









74.









75.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

The first night along the Strip
76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85. Caesar's Palace lobby.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great update and the night shots as well.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

your coverage is enticing me to see this city in person.
thank you for the effort.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you *DWest and aster* , you have to visit the city, it's worth it.

86. Caesar's Palace lobby.









87.









88.









*At the Bellagio*

89.









90.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91.









92. Late dinner at an oriental restaurant









93.









94.









95.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Exterior shots of Bellagio
101.









102.








103.









104.









105.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Wonderful photos :applause:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great photo update.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wonderful photos
and nice night shots too.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for your kind comments, really appreciate that.

still night shots.
106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks to your photos I would love to visit one day - a world of kitsch, glitz and contemporary style  Thanks mate.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

lovely daytime photos.
keep them coming bro.


----------



## johnboy1962 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great pics so far.....Some taken in 2008.



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4483579839/]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4484226368/]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4484232164/]


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice,nice shots.
keep on posting mate.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great photos, I enjoyed looking at them.
and nice avatar too, apt for this month.
likewise, johnboy's shots are equally nice.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone for your comments, I really appreciate that.
Likewise, to Johnboy for those nice photos.

Inside Planet Hollywood (formerly Alladin)

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

181.









182.









183.









184.









185.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Still inside Planet Hollywood*

186.









187.









188.









189.









190.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice interior of planet hollywood.
it's like you're somewhere in the middle east.
what would be the reason for change of name from Alladin. financial perhaps?


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! awesome shots.
thanks for the update.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

liking that planet hollywood's shopping mall.
nice shots too.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Not much has changed since my last visit. You really captured exactly what Vegas is all about. Good job kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charliewong90 said:


> nice interior of planet hollywood.
> it's like you're somewhere in the middle east.
> what would be the reason for change of name from Alladin. financial perhaps?


thanks for the comment.yes, you're right, the change of name was obviously
due to transfer of ownership due to Alladin's financial bankcrupcy.(source:wikipedia: PlanetHollywood )



Ni3lS said:


> Not much has changed since my last visit. You really captured exactly what Vegas is all about. Good job kay:


thanks for dropping by.
my last visit was 2004 and there are lots of additions like the cosmo,aria,mandarin,encore and the finishing of wynn and few more which I failed to remember and also the demolition of frontier.

thank you aster and DWest for your comments. I really appreciate that.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great shots of the PH's shopping mall.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks madonna...some few more of PH's mall.

191.









192.









193.









194.









195.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

196.









197.









198.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice as usual....
thanks though for the effort.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great photos from Las Vegas


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you DWest and chris for the kind comments. I really appreciate that.
I have lot more to upload but sometimes I don't have much time so bear with me.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^you're welcome bro and thanks too...

596.









597.









598.









599.









600.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

601.









602.









603.









604.









605.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

606.









607.









608.









609.









610.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

611.









612.









613.









614.









615.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great photos as usual...
never have enough - and thanks.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice update....
thank you for giving us this photo tour.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice interior shots..... I like the clarity.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you all guys for your kind comments.

616.









617.









618.









619.









620.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

621.









622.









623.









624.









625.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

626.









627.









628.









629.









630.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

It must be safe to assume that you were never bored  What I love most about your threads is the level of detail that you deliver - thanks mate, it is much appreciated.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

there's a nice fell of the apple city inside that new york hotel and casino,
I guess one couldn't get bored just by roaming around or sitting down in those cafes.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

interesting shots.
thank you and may you keep on posting.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

NICE...
thankS for giving us this photo tour.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photos as usual....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> It must be safe to assume that you were never bored  What I love most about your threads is the level of detail that you deliver - thanks mate, it is much appreciated.


true, I was never bored though I'm not really into gambling but rather into
photo taking, eating, watching some shows and shopping...and thanks too bro. 
LIkewise, thanks to the rest --*alexander,madonna,hhhhh and Dave.*
and sorry for the long hiatus.
631.









632.









633.









634.









635.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

636.









637.









638.









639.









640.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

641.









642.









643.









644.









645.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Lions of MGM AAARROOAARRR! AAARROOAARR!*
646.









647.









648.









649.









650.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great shots....
wow,that guy in the lions' den is so daring as to be a tamer or something.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice as usual....thanks for the photo update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all for for dropping by and left those kind comments....
@ *skylark, Linguini, YF, DWest & chris-g*.

696. Few shots at the Coast Resort and Casino - one of newer ones.









697.









698.









699. apology for the blurry shots









700.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

701.









702.









703.









704.









705.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

706.









707.









708.









709.









710.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I am willing to bet that you didn't have one boring minute  Awesome work mate and thanks for sharing it with me :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice shots.. and I thought so too @ SYDNEY.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

the burning ship (no.710) looks like real.
nice update though.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Your photos make me want to go to vegas again! Well done!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> I am willing to bet that you didn't have one boring minute  Awesome work mate and thanks for sharing it with me :cheers:


you're absolutely right Syd- we woke up early and stayed late. for the most part of my 
time, I was into photography, a little shopping, buffet lunch and dinner and a little slot machines.

Thanks danmartin,DWest and YF - the promo from Bellingham is way cheap, if you haven't tried it yet.

711.









712.









713.









714.









715.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

716.









717.









718.









719.









720.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

721.









722.









723.









724.









725.









726.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice,I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah, this is one thread with an extensive covering of a city 
and I feel like I toured it with you....many thanks though.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you guys, I really appreciate your dropping by.
721.









722.









723.









724.









725.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

726.









727.
/









728.









729.









730.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

731.









732.









733.









734.









735.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photo update...I like the interior lightings of that hotel.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the great updates :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great photos specially the last set..
BTW, which hotel is this - the one with the Beatles?


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reno is cool.....


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

fantastic!!!
and a fun city too.:cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

it's nice to see a vibrant street in the heat of the day.
lovely shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys, I really appreciate your kind comments.

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates @capricorn


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photos of a fun city.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

funtastic photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you chris, Madonna and Charlie for visiting and commenting nicely.

71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice to see other parts of the city.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool shots in a rather warm fun city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys, Skylark, Milbert and chris for visiting this thread regularly.

Photos below are the views along Freeway 80 entering Reno.

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91








92








93








94








95








96








97








98








99








100


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Nevada once again


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice inner city and lovely scenery along the freeway.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful are the views along the highway - worth going to Reno.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^I agree, Reno looks like a mid-sized city but worth visiting.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely update. I impressed with the scenic views along the road to Reno.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool place...it's really worth long driving to Reno.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

grand photos.


----------

